# Used Weapons



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rethinking my stance on used Weapons. For many years I have been in a position where if I waited and saved I could buy new when I wanted a weapon. For a long time the used market was pretty much filled with weapons that were of questionable back round and or not in as good a shape as they should be. The market for both new and used were related and some what limited. 
With the growth in hand gun sales thanks to Obama's sales staff . The market has been over run. In many cases new buyers and new products have resulted in people buying the wrong weapon for them. Note how many barely used glocks you see in every gun shop. People just fail to wait and buy on emotion or price and latter find the weapon is not right for them.
The market now has a flood of barely used quality handguns . The prices in some cases are not discounted to reflected the used status but if you wait that one in the case can be had at a good price. 
Your not going to buy a used fire 10 times Name brand weapon at half price yet or anytime IMO but a savings of 50 to 100 dollars can make the difference in buy a good weapon or settling for something else for many.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

All my pistols and revolver are used. I try to buy a used model that has a transferable warranty,but I'm stuck with a KelTec,2 Kahrs and a Glock. None of which have a warranty that transfers.
My Security Six is too old for a warranty,but Ruger will still fix it if that tank ever fails.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

For many years I would also save up my money and buy brand new. Then I started buying some WW1 and WW2 rifles, and although I am not that young, I am not that old either, so they were all used. I have not had any type of problems with any of them. Then I started looking at guns that were used when I wanted one, and you can get some significant savings going that route, you just have to check them closer then you might normally. I have noticed that the availability of used guns goes up around Christmas as people will sell them in order to have some available cash. One thing though, be sure to stick with the better made guns from the companies with good reputations.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

I think I've owner maybe a dozen new guns over the last 50 years. all of the rest were used. very few of the used ones were lemons and their prices were very good. My first was a pre war Winchester Model 52 for $15


----------



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

I buy, sale and trade used guns all the time. At any given time I'll have 15 to 20 long guns, mostly military models. Rarely have any major issues with one.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I've only bought two new weapons in my entire life. One was an 870 MCTB for trap shooting and the other a Win 70 featherweight in .243 for my wife. Both are now gone because they are easily replaced whenever one wants one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> All my pistols and revolver are used. I try to buy a used model that has a transferable warranty,but I'm stuck with a KelTec,2 Kahrs and a Glock. None of which have a warranty that transfers.
> My Security Six is too old for a warranty,but Ruger will still fix it if that tank ever fails.


 Ruger the world famous no warranty, warranty. We will fix it.
Over the years I have seen people send a Ruger in for a repair something not normally considered manufactures fault. The weapon came back repaired and looking like new.
There is a reason Ruger stands behind their weapons so well. they are built right to start with.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I shy away from alot of used weapons. We have a local shop that buys evidence and seized weapons in huge lots. You can end up with a weapon that was used in a murder, suicide, robbery, who knows? They are also a bit dodgy at best. A friend bought a Smith 6906 there and it went full-auto at the range later that day. Unless you are gun savvy I'd buy new. The savings is generally just not there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have never been blessed with an over abundance of cash. Most of my firearms were bought used. I found that sticking with quality American brand names such as Colt, Marlin, Winchester, etc, very rarely will you get a lemon. BUT you have to do your research and know what to look for.
There are many over priced used guns out there, in pawn shops and gun stores. But by a combination of knowledge, luck, and being in the right place at the right time a person can still make good scores.
Example - pristine Ruger Blackhawk Flat Top 357 magnum, made in 1959, total out-the-door, $300.
Perfect shotgun for my wife- Winchester 1300 Youth Model 20 ga pump, very good condition, $165 total.
I always seem to find a deal on a gun I had not even thought about, while searching for something else entirely. That's how I found my 1921 nickle plated Colt Police Positive in 32-20. Good zombie gun? No, but a ton of fun none the less.

As far as rifles, I have found out here in the hinterlands that a good time to look is right after hunting season, when Billy Joe Bob is convinced he missed that 8 point buck because he had the wrong rifle.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I would say the majority of my guns were purchased second hand. There are so many reasons to buy used from a private party vs. new from a shop or online. There are no taxes, no background checks, you can negotiate the price, and if done correctly the gun you buy is completely untraceable (granted, it's getting harder and harder to convince a seller not to put your name and address on a bill of sale). 

The used gun market is great!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I will buy used on some occasions and new on other occasions. And yes....I've been burned a couple of times on a used gun. To be fair I've also been burned on new guns. 

The more knowledgeable one is the less likely they are to buy a bad used gun, yet even the most knowledgeable will from time to time get burned. I once bought a used Mikuro Winchester 1886 that had hardware store nuts and washers in it. Point being I couldn't tell by looking at it or handling it, it wasn't until I got it home and cracked open for a detailed cleaning that I discovered the hardware and handiwork. 

I was able to buy the correct parts and resolve the issue yet it was a mess that added to the overall expense of buying that particular firearm. Besides Mikuro 1886's are not cheap, so to make it right I spent more money, the good news was that Browning had the parts I needed. 

Was it a deal? yes and no, Mikuro was no longer producing this particular 1886 and I bought it for a fair if slightly higher price than I wanted to pay. But I had to sink more money into after the fact.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Whats wrong with used guns, as long as the headspace is correct and the barrel is not shot out. you can fix anything else.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I draw a line between older collectable or nice to have weapons and newer traded in used weapons. Two different things. It would be hard to find a new 1903 Springfield and even if you did it just would not be the same.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I shy away from alot of used weapons. We have a local shop that buys evidence and seized weapons in huge lots. You can end up with a weapon that was used in a murder, suicide, robbery, who knows? They are also a bit dodgy at best. A friend bought a Smith 6906 there and it went full-auto at the range later that day. Unless you are gun savvy I'd buy new. The savings is generally just not there.


 Everyone will have to do what feels right for them. I know a lot of people who also avoid used firearms. Generally it's a matter of having enough knowledge to be able to determine whether the used firearm in question has any mechanical defects and/or is "worth" the asking price. This can apply to anyone...I've passed on what were probably good deals on some firearms of which I felt my overall knowledge was lacking. I'd love to acquire an old Krag, as a for-instance...but if I saw one tomorrow for sale, I'd likely walk away from it. I know that I'd need to do some research and educate myself before I committed to buying one.

However, I have to say that, if one is basing their opinion of the viability of used weapons solely (or principally) on a GS that buys "evidence and seized weapons in huge lots", and then sells these weapons to the public, seemingly without even doing cursory inspections of them...you're using a poor example of "used" weapons on which to draw your conclusions. The plain facts are that most gun owners, shooters, and hunters put very few rounds through their firearms, even over their entire lifetimes. Generally, guns are much more durable than many give them credit for. Think about the fact that you can still buy 100 + year old firearms (some of which have, quite literally, been through wars), that still function fine, and are capable of perfectly acceptable, if not excellent, accuracy.

Do what is right for you, by all means. But, anyone who eschews used guns because they have seen seized guns that were used/misused/abused by criminals, thrown around evidence rooms, and slammed around in large lots while being sold/transported, is missing out on the absolute best bargains in the world of firearms. Not to mention that searching for, and finding, a good deal on a used firearm is an absolute joy in and of itself, and is way more fun than plucking a brand new gun off of the shelf. If I didn't buy used guns, my collection would be 1/10th its current size (if even that big!)

Tim


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Right now seems to be the best time in history to buy a used gun.
Have you checked out what is out there? Lots of used guns that have never been fired or only fired a few times.
When the big gun craze was going on lots of people that never owned a gun ran out and bought one now they
are asking themselves "Why did I buy this gun and what am going to do with it?" 
I see a lot of used guns still in the box with the paper work. I bought my Colt AR a 2012 model still in the box unfired 
with the original paperwork. And temporary it seems like the market is flooded with nice fire arms. 
We may look back some day and wish we had bought more of these "used" guns. 
Even some good buys on new guns right now. If a new Colt AR-15 standard M-4 is under a $1000 what's a used one worth?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Right now seems to be the best time in history to buy a used gun.
> Have you checked out what is out there? Lots of used guns that have never been fired or only fired a few times.
> When the big gun craze was going on lots of people that never owned a gun ran out and bought one now they
> are asking themselves "Why did I buy this gun and what am going to do with it?"
> ...


 That was my point these are not old fire arms or some old 38 found in grandpa's draw . New modern weapons that were in the case new for sale a short time ago . Just the wrong weapon for who ever purchased it traded or sold off to acquire another.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

During the crazy panic gun buying what was a Standard Colt M-4 going for? If you could find one?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> During the crazy panic gun buying what was a Standard Colt M-4 going for? If you could find one?


Colt 6920 AR was running 1069 but the store had none to sell for a while. Resellers on line were asking 1500-300K. I know of a few that sold for 1200.
An M4 would be about 20,000.
During the shortage prices were inflated about 25%, you did see some crazy asking prices for 200% over normal but few sold at that level.
Supplies of parts were low so not many were made to sell at the price and those that tried to sell them did get what the wanted. To often.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Even some good buys on new guns right now. If a new Colt AR-15 standard M-4 is under a $1000 what's a used one worth?


Locally the Colt LE6920's have come back down to what they sold for Pre-Sandy Hook Panic. Which is around 1150-1200 (YMMV). I believe at the height of the panic LE6920 asking prices had doubled with most selling in 1600-1800 dollar range. I was pricing the Colts a few days ago and thinking I might add another LE to the collection. Same asking price as pre panic. The only used AR's they had were a few DPMS and Bushmasters, which I was not particularly interested in. Because what I'm looking for is another Colt LE.

In my experience the expense associated with buying something like a used Colt LE 6920 is dependent upon the original selling price, the condition of the rifle, the motivation of the seller and whether or not the seller is a private party or the LGS.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm a Brit so what the hell do I know about guns, but i've seen occasional youtube vids of people getting hurt when their gun blows up in their hand.
Dunno if they were brandnew or used, but if I was buying a gun I'd plump for brandnew every time.
I mean, you never know a used gun's history like whether the previous owner accidentally dropped it over a cliff, or ran over it in his car, or found it at the bottom of a lake or whether it's got metal fatigue or whatever.
Sure, brandnew costs more, but hey in a SHTF situation you can't defend yourself and your family with a piece of used junk..


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

A quick check ,,,,gun broker has new AR-15 LE6920 $935 + shipping and ffl fees - No carry handle flip up sight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> That was my point these are not old fire arms or some old 38 found in grandpa's draw . New modern weapons that were in the case new for sale a short time ago . Just the wrong weapon for who ever purchased it traded or sold off to acquire another.


Although I enjoy old firearms, not everything I have bought used is obsolete. Springfield Armory M1A Standard Model, made 1994, USGI parts, $1600.
Great deal on a barely used Colt 80 Series Commander 45 ACP, $500. Ruger Mini 14, made 1999 for $400.

I gotta say my two Smith & Wesson police trade in 38 Specials may not be the most tactical but will still get the job done.
And that Remington 870 Super Magnum Express for $185 was a steal.

A well made, major brand name American firearm made with wood and steel will not go out of style.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Although I started out with buying old WW1 and WW2 rifles, a majority of the firearms that I now own are used. Haven't had a problem with any of them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Although I started out with buying old WW1 and WW2 rifles, a majority of the firearms that I now own are used. Haven't had a problem with any of them.


My most recent aquisition was a 1917 Danzig arsenal Mauser Gew98, that had been rebuilt in the late 30's. With no import marks (wonderful). Because the stock was sporterized the total price was $188.
It will still kill humans as dead as an AR, and kill animals better than an AR.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Depends on the gun. I'd not buy a used AR unless I knew the original owner. Shotguns, any Remington old or new works for me. I prefer to buy older S&W revos that were built like tanks. Colt 1911's are 50/50 - 1991's and Gold Cups are fine used, if they're what they should be both in cost and condition. However, when I'm ready to buy that super special 1911, I want to be the original owner. I'm just posting my preferences here - not saying I'm right.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If it weren't for used guns I'd have very few or none! Every used gun I have purchased all worked fine. Guess I got lucky. All they needed was a good cleaning some oil and a range trip to function test. Cant even remember when I bought new.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I quit selling weapons openly to strangers and since it is a matter of public record here is why:

No. M2001-00368-CCA-R3-CD- FILED AUGUST 28, 2002
IN THE CRIMINAL APPEALS COURT OF TENNESSEE AT NASHVILLE, July 18th, 2001 session:
No. 4094 

Csi-tech sold a Glock semi automatic pistol: serial number AVL304US to a uniformed, special forces soldier stationed at Ft. Campbell, Kentucky. A few years later, on November 19th, 1996 this individual used the aforementioned Glock pistol to gun his wife down in the lobby of the Econo-Lodge motel located at 201 Holiday Rd. in Clarksville, Tennessee. He was convicted of her murder and CSI-TECH will only trade guns in or sell them to FFL holders. (I don't want to go through that again.)

I will buy used guns I just check them out thoroughly and do my own NCIC check on them before I accept them.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

How much is annimity worth?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's not a moral issue for me (he would have bought the gun somewhere) or just about anonymity. I would much rather the District Attorney subpoena a gun shop to court to describe/explain the sale rather than me next time. I didn't do anything wrong but once you get subpoenaed or called into court you begin wondering. It is a long, exhaustive process. It costs you gas and lost work time. Just a caveat, that's all.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

My 1911, AR, Browning .22 auto, 870, 1100, S&W 66, and .22 magnum rifle are all newer firearms that are used. The thing is that you have to check them closer, check the condition of the barrel, springs, and other parts. Look to see how worn the parts are. If you are lucky you will get the ones that some guy bought, fired a few times, and then stuck it in his closet. One thing to bear in mind, if it was a piece of junk when first manufactured, it's not going to improve with age.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I have always been fervently PRO new fire arm. Not wanting to buy something and then find out it has a questionable history.

But then I heard about a shop (Tennesee? Maybe?) that was selling new guns that had been stolen off the truck. When I realized that there were flaws, albeit less, to buying NEW only - I 180'd and started looking at used. Now I'm smart enough to know what to look for and how to judge the wear of a firearm (and the person selling it) that I feel very comfy negotiating a used transfer.

Many Police Agencies will let you run a S/N pre-purchase to determine if it is on the hot-list. Get the seller to give you the S/N (some will / won't) and then call the PD tell them it is for sale and you don't want to buy stolen. Not a bad piece of insurance.

If you buy a used car, you can take it to the PD and have them get the dogs to sniff it too. It is called an amnesty search. that way if they find a roach under the seat it doesn't come back on you later.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have found some fun in the hunt for used fire arms. Last year I got an old bolt action 16 gauge for 88 dollars and a pump 12 mossburg for 140. Both are in very functional shape for what I use them for. Major additional money would not make them shoo sparrows out of my pole barn better or kill a wood chuck in the fence row next to my soy bean field faster. So the verse vanity is vanity all is vanity comes to mind. I do have several fire arms that I bought new. They look nicer but Dont go bang bigger faster quicker further faster than the 1953 88 dollar gun does.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> All my pistols and revolver are used. I try to buy a used model that has a transferable warranty,but I'm stuck with a KelTec,2 Kahrs and a Glock. None of which have a warranty that transfers.
> My Security Six is too old for a warranty,but Ruger will still fix it if that tank ever fails.


That tank will never fail. I've got a one as well. I have no idea how many rounds have been through it but it still looks like new.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

In over 20 years in the Marines, every firearm I was issued and carried was "used" and I never had trouble with any of them. I can count on one hand the number of new weapons I ever saw issued. I purchase new when needed and used when I see something I like that is priced right. Some guns are out of production and if you want one you will be buying used. Let's just call them pre-owned.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SoCal92057 said:


> In over 20 years in the Marines, every firearm I was issued and carried was "used" and I never had trouble with any of them. I can count on one hand the number of new weapons I ever saw issued. I purchase new when needed and used when I see something I like that is priced right. Some guns are out of production and if you want one you will be buying used. Let's just call them pre-owned.


 The last of the issue Colt 45's we turned in were well broken in and finish worn off from years of cleaning , but they still fire fine.
Issue out here in the other world is there are a lot of reloaders that don't play by the rules they push weapons well past recommend loads then pawn them off. Or shooting +P's in weapons that were not designed for it. In the Military that was not an issue.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The last gun I bought new was a Mossberg shotgun. I bought new because I wanted the short barreled military/police model (I was 23 yo). Lesson learned! Don't buy tactical guns. Their utility is restricted and they are more expensive than the "off-the-rack" gun. I ended up buying a hunting barrel for it and am still looking for a rifled barrel that will fit with the longer magazine tube. The newest guns I have are a matched set of Browning A-bolt rifles in 257 Roberts. I won them with a $30 raffle ticket. No paperwork and no records. They may have been collector pieces when they left the factory but as soon as I got them they became hunting rifles. They have some fancy engraving and gold inlay but it will wear off soon enough. I don't own any "wall hangers", they are all hunting guns and or personal defense guns.


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Most used weapons have hardly been shot. If you look at the weapon both inside and out you can usually figure it out. Just do not get thrown by cosmetics like holster wear on hand guns like Police trade in stuff. Most of these have only been shot the minimum times required for recertification but carried every day. They can be ten plus years old and look twenty but still function like new.

As a former Dealer used guns generally provide the best opportunity to make a profit. So long as I did not over pay or give too much trade in allowance on it. While new gun sales often do not. I used to make enough from the sale of a new handgun to buy a value meal at Mc Donalds. Since they raise their prices you can not even do that anymore. I stopped selling guns on my web store this year but still sell ammo.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

hotpig27 said:


> Most used weapons have hardly been shot. If you look at the weapon both inside and out you can usually figure it out. Just do not get thrown by cosmetics like holster wear on hand guns like Police trade in stuff. Most of these have only been shot the minimum times required for recertification but carried every day. They can be ten plus years old and look twenty but still function like new.
> 
> As a former Dealer used guns generally provide the best opportunity to make a profit. So long as I did not over pay or give too much trade in allowance on it. While new gun sales often do not. I used to make enough from the sale of a new handgun to buy a value meal at Mc Donalds. Since they raise their prices you can not even do that anymore. I stopped selling guns on my web store this year but still sell ammo.


Ok, since you didn't volunteer the information and it is not in your tag line either what is the address of the online store at which you sell ammo?


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The last of the issue Colt 45's we turned in were well broken in and finish worn off from years of cleaning , but they still fire fine.
> Issue out here in the other world is there are a lot of reloaders that don't play by the rules they push weapons well past recommend loads then pawn them off. Or shooting +P's in weapons that were not designed for it. In the Military that was not an issue.


An abused weapon is almost always discernible to a knowledgeable buyer or competent gunsmith. Firearms of questionable quality should be test fired remotely. Ransom Rests and sandbaged rifles are fairly common means to accomplish this. In the end, new or pre-owned, there are no guarantees. Just ask anyone who has owned a new Remington model 700 that has fired without the trigger being pulled. Life is not without risk.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have never met anyone who owned a model 700 that fired without the trigger being pulled. I am aware that a limited number of 700s were recalled due to an excess of adhesive on the trigger assembly that might allow the gun to discharge without pulling the trigger but I have never met or talked with anyone that witnessed this happening. Have you?


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I have never met anyone who owned a model 700 that fired without the trigger being pulled. I am aware that a limited number of 700s were recalled due to an excess of adhesive on the trigger assembly that might allow the gun to discharge without pulling the trigger but I have never met or talked with anyone that witnessed this happening. Have you?


The information about the adhesive on the trigger is new to me and not the widely acknowledged problem with the model 700. I do not have any friends who own a model 700 who have experienced this problem. I also do not have any friends who have walked on the Moon but that also happened. I know model 700 owners who do not trust their firearm. Seems that this has been a problem of longstanding, and recognized by Remington as such. The attached video presents the problem.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No used guns for me. I buy new guns at wholesale. Why take a chance with used junk. UNLESS it's a Smith & Wesson revolver.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I can say I have seen that video before. There is no mention of the trigger work that was done to that rifle or any maintenance that was done. With all the millions of model 700s that have been sold and operated of the last half century you would expect some problems. The views of actions and the reviews that I have looked up on the problem you are talking about was due to improper maintenance (rust between the sear platform of the trigger and the trigger itself) or uneducated work to lighten a trigger that made it unsafe.

The latest recall is on the new trigger assembly that replaced the one you are discussing - which is no longer used on the model 700 or any of Remington's rifles. They changed the trigger due to public opinion of a "problem" that affected less than .01% of the guns with that trigger and in every case it was found to be due to improper maintenance or amateurish work to lighten a trigger beyond a safe level. No trigger in any model 700 that was in good condition with factory adjustments ever failed.
Ignorance can be fixed with proper education but stupid only has one cure and it must be administered by nature. (because it is illegal to kill someone because they are stupid)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Chipper said:


> No used guns for me. I buy new guns at wholesale. Why take a chance with used junk. UNLESS it's a Smith & Wesson revolver.


Chipper, the Colt Combat Commander that I bought new was the biggest POS that I ever bought. It took many hours with a hone to remove all the burrs that kept that gun from being anything more than a single shot pistol with an ammunition rack. The hardest thing I ever had to do on a used gun was to bend a spring to make the magazine function. The Colt sold for about $800 and the Shotgun with the bent spring was $10. I put days into the Colt to get it to shoot the second round in the magazine and a couple of hours on that shotgun to make it feed.

My experience shows that used guns are a bargain!


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I can say I have seen that video before. There is no mention of the trigger work that was done to that rifle or any maintenance that was done. With all the millions of model 700s that have been sold and operated of the last half century you would expect some problems. The views of actions and the reviews that I have looked up on the problem you are talking about was due to improper maintenance (rust between the sear platform of the trigger and the trigger itself) or uneducated work to lighten a trigger that made it unsafe.
> 
> The latest recall is on the new trigger assembly that replaced the one you are discussing - which is no longer used on the model 700 or any of Remington's rifles. They changed the trigger due to public opinion of a "problem" that affected less than .01% of the guns with that trigger and in every case it was found to be due to improper maintenance or amateurish work to lighten a trigger beyond a safe level. No trigger in any model 700 that was in good condition with factory adjustments ever failed.
> Ignorance can be fixed with proper education but stupid only has one cure and it must be administered by nature. (because it is illegal to kill someone because they are stupid)


The problem is serious and has been recognized by Remington and the designer of the model 700 trigger assembly. This does not support your contention that the accidental discharges were due to improper maintenance. I would welcome seeing the data that backs up your claim. It sounds like Remington pablum for the "true believers." "A blind person who sees is better than a seeing person who is blind."


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

well there is no longer anything to be concerned about - that trigger is no longer in use. So you can put that old story to rest once and for all.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> well there is no longer anything to be concerned about - that trigger is no longer in use. So you can put that old story to rest once and for all.


The "story" was related in the context of what you may end up with when you purchase a new firearm versus a pre-owned firearm. Nothing is for sure except with a new firearm you get a recall hopefully before anything painful happens.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I've never really concerned myself with the new/used thing. If it's a good deal and the gun is in good shape I'll buy used without thinking about it. Really if you know what you're looking for and know what the going price is there shouldn't be any issues as long as it's in good shape (I go over every gun I buy with a fine tooth comb before I drop the cash). Lately I haven't been seeing good deals on used guns around here because all used gun sales now are subject to a background check, most people around here don't want the extra aggravation of trying to get a dealer to do a background check on a private sale so they just take their guns to the dealers and trade them for a lot less money than they could get if they sold them outright. Guess that's another win for Gov. Cuomo.

-Infidel


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Own a couple 700's they are about 20 years+ old never had an issue with them . I have seen this come up a few times over the years.
I am not overly concerned about it.


----------

